# Dear Lord, Help me with Goose Grass. Amen.



## RYBLMC (Apr 2, 2019)

I am currently in a battle with my neighbors Goose Grass. It is coming into my yard and I have been pulling it by hand, only to see that it is strongly choking out my Bermuda around it. As if the Goose Grass is BDSM'ing my Bermuda. This stuff is straight from Satan's toolkit of Hell weeds. Is there anything that I can use to kill this horrendous, low crawling, 12" deep rooted weed?


----------



## The Anti-Rebel (Feb 16, 2019)

revolver/dismiss combo if you have the $$$$$$.


----------



## cnet24 (Jul 14, 2017)

Tribute total. However due to the cost and how nasty of a weed it is, I usually just hit it with gly.


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

Brush it with glyphosate. I include fluazifop incase of glyphosate resistance. If you want to do a large broadcast spray, tenacity and simazine, but expect damage.


----------



## HungrySoutherner (May 29, 2018)

Tenacity and Simazine and blanket spray, reapply after 14 days. Caveat don't due this if you have common bermuda or seeded bermuda, Hybrid only. You can also add Pennant Magnum to the mix, but I haven't found it necessary. http://www.greencastonline.com/imag...df7cdf-c1b0-4a94-b352-164e14c1d5ab&fTy=0&et=8


----------



## ktgrok (May 25, 2019)

I realize the title was somewhat tongue in cheek, but getting into lawn care has made me understand why rural areas, farmers, etc tend to be more religious. When so much is out of your control you can't help but pray! (not to mention the floods, the plagues of armyworms, etc!)


----------



## walk1355 (May 31, 2018)

Is it taboo to mention MSMA here? That stuff will kill Goose Grass and not harm the turf.


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

walk1355 said:


> Is it taboo to mention MSMA here?


Absolutely not taboo here. This site is a repository of good information and mentioning tools in the tool kit is just part of it.


----------



## HungrySoutherner (May 29, 2018)

walk1355 said:


> Is it taboo to mention MSMA here? That stuff will kill Goose Grass and not harm the turf.


Not taboo just know MSMA its not labelled for Residential Lawns (you obviously know that), and everytime someone uses a product off label it puts a EPA risk out there that places like sod farms etc. will lose it as a product they can use soooo.


----------



## walk1355 (May 31, 2018)

HungrySoutherner said:


> walk1355 said:
> 
> 
> > Is it taboo to mention MSMA here? That stuff will kill Goose Grass and not harm the turf.
> ...


I don't have a residential lawn. I have an exceptional lawn. Therefore I use the nectar of the Gods, aka MSMA.

edit: In all seriousness, I don't see a problem with using it as long as it's used responsibly.


----------



## adgattoni (Oct 3, 2017)

walk1355 said:


> HungrySoutherner said:
> 
> 
> > walk1355 said:
> ...


Just don't show it to any men driving around in state-issue trucks and you should be fine.


----------



## raneman (May 30, 2019)

Before this year when I started reading lawn forums and watching the youtubes, I didn't know one weed from another.
I've grown to have a hatred for goose grass as well. Here is a gorilla cart full of them that I hand-dug up with a kitchen knife back in June. I had some freshly seeded perennial ryegrass on the side of my house that gets hardly any sun and was all mud. I raked things smooth and apparently stirred up last year's seeds because these things sprouted up almost overnight after I seeded the ryegrass. I was afraid to spray anything, and I hadn't heard of tenacity yet at the time, so I spent hours digging these all up by hand, being careful not to leave any roots behind.
Didn't take long for a bunch more to fill in, didnt' matter because once it got in the 90's here, the ryegrass all died anyway. It's fine because now the dead ryegrass and the roots are keeping me from tracking mud in the house every time I go out to the back yard.


----------



## Darth_V8r (Jul 18, 2019)

MSMA is perfectly fine for the "Amateur Football Practice Field" that is unusually close to my back door.


----------



## RYBLMC (Apr 2, 2019)

MSMA seems to be the most plausible herbicide for a blanket application for Goose Grass it seems? I have Hybrid Bermuda. How much damage will the MSMA do to hybrid if used as a blanket app?

In regards to Tenacity + Sizamine, I would prefer not to use a blanket application of this combo if it has the possibility to severely damage the turf.


----------



## walk1355 (May 31, 2018)

RYBLMC said:


> MSMA seems to be the most plausible herbicide for a blanket application for Goose Grass it seems? I have Hybrid Bermuda. How much damage will the MSMA do to hybrid if used as a blanket app?


0. At least that was my experience.


----------



## RYBLMC (Apr 2, 2019)

walk1355 said:


> RYBLMC said:
> 
> 
> > MSMA seems to be the most plausible herbicide for a blanket application for Goose Grass it seems? I have Hybrid Bermuda. How much damage will the MSMA do to hybrid if used as a blanket app?
> ...


Have you personally used MSMA on Goose Grass? If so what were the control or suppression results?


----------



## The Anti-Rebel (Feb 16, 2019)

Darth_V8r said:


> MSMA is perfectly fine for the "Amateur Football Practice Field" that is unusually close to my back door.


Still illegal.


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

I know it isn't on the label but actual brand name speed zone has results on goose. Make sure the plant is well hydrated.


----------



## RYBLMC (Apr 2, 2019)

Movingshrub said:


> I know it isn't on the label but actual brand name speed zone has results on goose. Make sure the plant is well hydrated.


I have some Speedzone as well, how does it treat the surrounding Bermuda?


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

Common Bermuda, especially Common mowed high tolerates Speedzone rather well.


----------



## RYBLMC (Apr 2, 2019)

I found a very interesting article about various Herbicides used on Goose Grass in a controlled environment, including Speedzone. It appears that control of Goosegrass with Speedzone is best when using 3x apps, two weeks apart.
https://turf.unl.edu/research/weeds/Speedzone-ATS.pdf


----------



## walk1355 (May 31, 2018)

RYBLMC said:


> walk1355 said:
> 
> 
> > RYBLMC said:
> ...


Yes. I used it about 10 days ago. It appears to be killing it. May require a second app. Time will tell.


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

MSMA should smoke the F out of goose.


----------



## RYBLMC (Apr 2, 2019)

walk1355 said:


> RYBLMC said:
> 
> 
> > walk1355 said:
> ...


I know this is controversial, but does MSMA have a shelf life? I can get some MSMA from a friend but it's been sitting in about 80 degree heat for 5+ years.


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

Movingshrub said:


> MSMA should smoke the F out of goose.


It does. It will discolor bermuda at high temps, but the bermuda is back to normal in 7-10 days and the goose is cooked.


----------



## friscolawner (Sep 24, 2018)

People may not like or disagree but MsMa...
One time, no pain...use in the evening  
I do not understand one thing, Round up legal msma no....


----------



## Cory (Aug 23, 2017)

RYBLMC said:


> I have Hybrid Bermuda. How much damage will the MSMA do to hybrid if used as a blanket app?


It will stress it out, it will turn lime green but will grow out of it in a couple weeks. Just make sure your dose is accurate or you'll be sorry, triple check your measurements if you have to


----------



## Batsonbe (May 9, 2019)

RYBLMC said:


> Movingshrub said:
> 
> 
> > I know it isn't on the label but actual brand name speed zone has results on goose. Make sure the plant is well hydrated.
> ...


I've sprayed close to 85 degrees and also in the 70s with speed zone original. It burns my common Bermuda up. Leaves a nice brown spot where I spray but typically what I spray is dead as well. Virginia button weed has been my biggest problem.. I'd pull them up but they appear to run on rhizomes


----------



## Ortho-Doc (Feb 3, 2019)

@RYBLMC check out this thread: https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=11440

I used the pinch and wipe technique on my goose grass and it is smoked. Once I figured out this technique with nitrile gloves the work went pretty quickly. Good luck.


----------



## RayTL (Jun 4, 2018)

I use the weed torch on mine.


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

Roundup works pretty well with my Goosegrass in my bermuda. I wish I hadn't waited so long to address it. It is relentless and spreads very quickly! :evil:

You are better off killing your grass around it than to let it get established in your lawn.


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

I had insane goosegrass infestation a few years ago. Handpulled and tried it all.

Dismiss, Celsius and... surfactant worked well for me. Dismiss shouldn't have a surfactant and I'm wondering if it made it work better. I mixed full strength, sprayed twice and it really helped.

I then used Ronstar G for pre emergent and smoked it out when it was seed the following year.

I now spray goosegrass in my neighbors yards so I don't get it.


----------



## RYBLMC (Apr 2, 2019)

Ortho-Doc said:


> @RYBLMC check out this thread: https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=11440
> 
> I used the pinch and wipe technique on my goose grass and it is smoked. Once I figured out this technique with nitrile gloves the work went pretty quickly. Good luck.


I attempted to understand what the "pinch and wipe" technique is, I wasn't able to comprehend. Could you go into more detail?



FATC1TY said:


> I had insane goosegrass infestation a few years ago. Handpulled and tried it all.
> 
> Dismiss, Celsius and... surfactant worked well for me. Dismiss shouldn't have a surfactant and I'm wondering if it made it work better. I mixed full strength, sprayed twice and it really helped.
> 
> ...


Can the Dismiss + Celsius combo be used as a blanket application for heavily infested areas without damaging bermuda?


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

MSMA on ~35 day old Bermuda during my grow in. I think I was spraying at .9oz/1000, 2 apps 2 weeks apart. Pic is around 5-6 days after first app. Atwood's carries it but you can only buy in 2.5 gallons.










Same area a couple weeks later


----------



## RYBLMC (Apr 2, 2019)

J_nick said:


> MSMA on ~35 day old Bermuda during my grow in. I think I was spraying at .9oz/1000, 2 apps 2 weeks apart. Pic is around 5-6 days after first app. Atwood's carries it but you can only buy in 2.5 gallons.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Holy smokes! This was a Goosegrass infestation I take it? If so.. I'll be doing the MSMA app for sure.


----------



## jheck (Apr 9, 2020)

This forum I'm pretty sure has all the answers. Just figured out I'm in the same sort of situation, though slightly less infested. Going to get some MSMA this week. The Celsius took care of just about everything else I had except the goosegrass.


----------

